# أريد حذف النورتن انتى فايرس و لا اعرف كيف؟



## الملك العقرب (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*أريد حذف النورتن انتى فايرس و لا اعرف كيف؟*

*بتقابل ناس كتير أنه يكون عنده برنامج عايز يشيله ومش راضي يتشال
يعني برنامج قامم بتنصيبه وبعدين ييجي يحذفه من Add/Remove ما يتحذفش*[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif'][/FONT]*فأنا إن شاء الله هاشرح إزاي تحذف أي برنامج يدويا بس مش برنامج ال deepfreeze الشرح ده لا يصلح معاه*
*والمثال هيكون النورتون أنتي فايروس .*​[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif']
[/FONT]​*الشرح بالنسبة للإكس بي .. اللي عنده غيره ياريت يغير ... مش عارف إيه اللي عاجب الناس لسه في ال 98*[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif']* ..
*[/FONT]*هتدخل على السيف مود (العادي مش with networking) عن طريق ألضغط على زر F8 أول ما الجهاز يفتح قبل ما الويندوز يحمل لحد ما يظهر قايمة هتختار منها*[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif']* safe mode
*[/FONT]*أول حاجة لازم تظهر كل الملفات المخفية .. هتدخل Control panel وبعدين folder options وبعدين view و بعدين هتلاقي فيه قايمة هتعلم على show hidden files and folders وتشيل العلامة من على hide protected oprating system files وبعدين*[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif']* ok 
*[/FONT]*وبعدين تدخل درايف C أو حسب الدرايف اللي ويندوز إكس بي متسطب عليه**وبعدين تدخل Program files تحذف كل المجلدات اللي فيها اسم norton او symantec خالص من على الجهاز ب shift+delete (يعني بندور على اسم البرنامج واسم الشركة لو النيرو مثلا بيكون Ahead و*[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif']* Nero ) 
*[/FONT]*وبعدين من Program files هتدخل مجلد اسمه common files برضه هتدخذف كل اللي فيه اسم norton او*[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif']* symantec
*[/FONT]*مش شرط أنك تلاقي فيه بس دور لأن مش كل البرامج بتحط فيه ملفات**وبعدين هتخرج من program files وتفتح ducoments and settings هتلاقي مجلدين واحد اسمه All users والتاني باسمك او الاسم اللي انت حاططه على الجهاز كإسم مستخدم .. المجلدين الاتنين هتلاقي جواهم مجلد اسمه application data تفتح المجلد ده في الاتنين وتحذف كل المجلدات اللي فيها اسم norton او symantec نهائيا*

*دي المرحلة الأولى كده خلصت
**بعد كده هتفتح قايمة start وبعدين تختار run وبعدين تكتب في النافذة اللي هتفتح regedit وبعدين تضغط مفاتيح Ctrl+F هتفتح نافذة بحث صغيرة هتبحث فيها عن كلمة symantec هتلاقيه ظلل على نتيجة بحث تضغط مفتاح Delete وبعدين تضغط F3 عشان يدور على اللي بعده وهكذا كل ما يلاقي نتيجة بحث تضغط delete وبعدين F3 عشان يدور على اللي بعده لحد ما يقوللك أنه مالقاش أي نتيجة بحث فتضغط له*[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif']* ok 
*[/FONT]*وبعدين في القايمة اللي على الشمال في النافذة بتاعة Regedit تطلع فوووووق خالص وتضغط على My computer ضغطة واحدة**وبعدين Ctrl+F وتبحث عن كلمة norton antivirus وتعمل زي ما عملنا مع اللي قبلها**باقي آخر مرة ودي صعبة شوية برضه هتطلع فووق خالص وتضغط على my computer وتبحث عن كلمة norton بس من غير antivirus ... بس فيه مشكلة أن مش كل النتايج اللي هتظهر خاصة بال norton antivirus فكل نتيجة هتظهر لك تبص فيها لاقييت مثلا كلمة antivirus أو أو كلمة تخلليك تعرف ان هوا ده النورتون أكيد مش حاجة تانية تحذفها (طبعا ده خاص شوية بالنوتون عشان فيه تشافه بينه وبين اسماء حاجة تانية موجودة في الويندوز نفسه ويمكن يكون فيه برامج تانية كده بس مش حاضرة في دماغي أو ما عدتش عليا عشان كده يفضل اسم البرنامج بالطريقة اللي ما تتادخلش مع حاجة تانية مثل وعموما البرامج اللي من الشكل ده نادرة جدا*[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif']*) 

*[/FONT]*وبكده يبقى إن شاء الله تمام والنورتون اتشال خالص غصب عنه*[FONT='simplifid arabic', 'serif']​
[/FONT]


----------



## moslem2020 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أريد حذف النورتن انتى فايرس و لا اعرف كيف؟*

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أريد حذف النورتن انتى فايرس و لا اعرف كيف؟*

مرسي يا مسلم الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أريد حذف النورتن انتى فايرس و لا اعرف كيف؟*

*ميرسى يا ملك ارض كل العقارب​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أريد حذف النورتن انتى فايرس و لا اعرف كيف؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههه العفو يا ناصر الرجالة


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أريد حذف النورتن انتى فايرس و لا اعرف كيف؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه العفو يا ناصر الرجالة




*هههههههههههههههههه
و احشنى يا ملك ووحشانى تعليقاتك الجميل يا امين الصندوق اللى هيمسح الحريم مسح​* 


:gun: :budo: :act23: 
:ura1: :ura1: :ura1:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أريد حذف النورتن انتى فايرس و لا اعرف كيف؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> *و احشنى يا ملك ووحشانى تعليقاتك الجميل يا امين الصندوق اللى هيمسح الحريم مسح*​
> 
> :gun: :budo: :act23:
> ...


 
و انت اكتر يا حبيبي يوحنا ربنا يبركك متقلقش الغلبة لينا في النهاية


----------

